# Need help with names



## Ziff (Sep 3, 2009)

okay two things:
a company's name.
I wanted a company name that produces weapons (They're an evil company) when abbreviated sounds dark. I came up with D.E.A.T.H, Destroying Everything Anyone Tries Heavenly. this is horrible and I need some serious help with this.

A subjects name.
I need some numbers when taking the first letter of the number it makes a word. I made Test Subject Zero Eight Nine but Z.E.N just doesn't sound good to me. Extra points for a dark name but it doesn't have to be. also no limit on the numbers (the letters you can use are O, T, F, S, E, N, and Z)

*EDIT* okay for the company name, try to make it so it's obviously a weapon company but don't make the actual name dark. But when abbreviated, it becomes a dark word. the story is, this is a gigantic company that many governments rely on. they're THAT big. many people recognize that this company is evil but everyone thinks they're crazy because how can this big company be evil? it's just a coincidence that that name made a a dark name.


----------



## DeadWolf29 (Sep 3, 2009)

Because 
Logic
Only
Offers
Delusion

Because
Light
Artillery
Destroys
Everyone

Don't know if that's what you were looking for, but it's what I could come up with on the fly.

Subject Four Eight One = F.E.O.
Subject Seven Eight Two = S.E.T.
Subject Nine One Zero = N.O.Z.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 3, 2009)

Forsake
Emotion
And
Remorse

Tear,
Eviscerate,
Rend,
Reap
Or
Reclaim


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 3, 2009)

minx112 said:


> okay two things:
> a company's name.
> I wanted a company name that produces weapons (They're an evil company) when abbreviated sounds dark. I came up with D.E.A.T.H, Destroying Everything Anyone Tries Heavenly. this is horrible and I need some serious help with this.
> 
> ...


 
For the weapons, *F*ucking *A*mazing *G*uns.
It abbreviates to FAG.

or even...

*C*ontinuosly
*U*nloading
*M*ayhem

Its CUM.


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't care for black and white organizations.  That's why I kind of detest GI Joe.   Come on.. Cobra?  You know they're evil.

I'd be more willing to name my arms producers something like "Peace Industries" or "Vanguard Supplies" or "The Leonine Group." 

Something that leaves you sitting there wondering, "Gee.. are these really bad guys, or are they just a megaconglomoco out to make money."


----------



## Ziff (Sep 3, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> For the weapons, *F*ucking *A*mazing *G*uns.
> It abbreviates to FAG.
> 
> or even...
> ...



no... just, no...


----------



## Ziff (Sep 3, 2009)

DeadWolf29 said:


> Because
> Light
> Artillery
> Destroys
> Everyone



I like that one :3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 3, 2009)

B.A.N.E. = Bringers of the Apocalypse Now for Everyone.
And: Test subject 9819, or NEON.

I agree with Redcard, by the way.  Although I don't know if I'd go the 1984 route, either.  I'd just name it something really generic.  Sometimes that actually has a better effect than melodrama.


----------



## DeadWolf29 (Sep 3, 2009)

Subject 981 = NEO

Just thought I'd throw that out there.  Glad you liked the one name.  If you are looking for character designs, I could probably come up with some descriptions for ya.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 4, 2009)

redcard said:


> I don't care for black and white organizations.  That's why I kind of detest GI Joe.   Come on.. Cobra?  You know they're evil.
> 
> I'd be more willing to name my arms producers something like "Peace Industries" or "Vanguard Supplies" or "The Leonine Group."
> 
> Something that leaves you sitting there wondering, "Gee.. are these really bad guys, or are they just a megaconglomoco out to make money."



yeah I agree with ya, check the edit :3


----------



## Zolen (Sep 8, 2009)

*Rain-*

*R*ecreational
*A*areotyped
*I*nland
*N*uks

yea that one may not work but hay, maybe.

*Recondrea*

*Camulos* (celtic god of war)

*Ares *(greek god of war)

*S.o.l.d.i.e.r *(to lazy to think of a meaning.)


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2009)

Boundary
Locks
And
Controlled
Killing

*shrug*


----------

